

How I got my first paying customer - lscott3
http://www.lscott3.com/how-i-gotmy-first-paying-customer/

======
thehickmans
What was the response like when you originally posted on Reddit? Which
subreddit did you post in?

Reddit seems like a great place to test ideas, but I'd be concerned about
being labelled as a spammer.

~~~
lscott3
The response wasn't too bad. I didn't get a whole bunch though. I didn't try
to spam em either. Here is the post:

[http://www.reddit.com/r/techsupport/comments/js3d7/service_m...](http://www.reddit.com/r/techsupport/comments/js3d7/service_management_asset_tracking_app/)

------
richf
Good job — you validated your idea, hustled, and launched. Most people don't
get to accomplish this. I wish you the best of luck.

Planning on doing an AdWords or targeted Facebook campaign?

~~~
lscott3
I at least plan to try out one of those $100 free Google Adwords setups to dip
my toe into marketing. I am not an Adwords pro.

~~~
richf
Yeah same here, complicated. :D

~~~
lscott3
I also plan to do some more in person visits around my area (Columbus, Ohio)
to give a demo on it. Not sure on how that will work but it is worth a shot.

------
shagbag
You need an apostrophe after "clients" in "Copper helps you manage your
clients assets."

~~~
lscott3
Thanks! Never claimed to be a writer!

------
jzeltman
Way to Go!

------
gshakir
Tried your app. Looks good. But I got "something went wrong" error pages
couple of times (sign up). Probably Heroku making you look bad!

~~~
lscott3
Yeah! I had to choose to wait on Heroku or get the post out I chose to get the
post out. I will take a look at the logs and see what happened. Thanks for
trying it out though!

